# Old house in Mapperley



## RiF (Jul 12, 2011)

Hidden by lots of trees this house has stood empty for a good few years. Until my friend got his hands on it, lol. 
The only things I can really tell you about this house, is that it was owned by an old woman, who was a clairoyant/white witch, who used to go on radio once a month and give readings. She also had a son called Fred and I believe a draughter-in0law, who was also a witch.
After the old lady owner passed away, it's been said the draughter-in-law put a hex on the house.
The house than stood empty.
Until it was inhabitated by peace loving hippie squatters.

Sorry about the images, I was using my phone camera. Also sorry about being picture heavy, these are pretty much all the images I took, yes I did forget the kitchen and back garden.

Front of house






Nice bay windows looking into the living room





Dinning room





Livig room fire place





Bay windows from the other side





Cane





Pretty sound for an derilict house





Groovy bulb 





:S





The old lady's 2 waredrobe





And boiler





Fred's 





Fred liked Bruce lee




















His fire place





& finally 'The Refuge'



































Got Nuke's?








"Blow your mind" "Smoke gun powder"


----------



## Potter (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice old place with an interesting story. I like the hippie refuge too. 

Good condition.

I've got a painted light bulb too.


----------



## jess81 (Jul 13, 2011)

Is the house on westdale? used to have those two old black cars on her driveway?? always wanted those cars off her.....


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 14, 2011)

An interesting house.

Enjoyed looking at your report...thanks


----------



## RiF (Jul 14, 2011)

Potter said:


> Nice old place with an interesting story. I like the hippie refuge too.
> 
> Good condition.
> 
> I've got a painted light bulb too.



I've always wanted one, but my missus wouldn't approve 



jess81 said:


> Is the house on westdale? used to have those two old black cars on her driveway?? always wanted those cars off her.....



no, this house is just round the corner and these cars you speak of intrest me 



Em_Ux said:


> An interesting house.
> 
> Enjoyed looking at your report...thanks



Thanks, I just wish I had my camera with me


----------



## smiler (Jul 14, 2011)

I enjoyed that, your pics showed some very poignant reminders of the old lady whose home it once was and the “Hippies” who have squatted there seem to be showing a modicum of respect for the home of a witch, I assume they checked out the size of her oven before they moved in?


----------



## johno23 (Jul 16, 2011)

Great find,a lovely old timewarp place,nice to see some old stuff still intact instead of the norm of it being trashed or burnt.

@the groovy painted lightbulb,love it
Good post and pics !


----------



## Drama Queen (Jul 16, 2011)

Good report on this nice old house I loved the Hippie refuge looks great and I love the painted lightbulb


----------



## sparky. (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow nice find buddy looks like theres some interesting things in there


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 17, 2011)

Love this place, as mentioned, a real timewarp. love the old newspaper ad, Datsun Long Eaton?!
they used to rust well, as i remember, did the Datsuns, my friends was always needing welding for the MOT.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 17, 2011)

Photos and house are brill. The painted light is deffo a hippy thing, and did i notice an electrical lead going into the loft? Now what could that be for in a house full of hippies??? LOL Great great place.


----------



## Saz123 (Jul 17, 2011)

looks like a cool place! loving the lambretta.


----------



## waley_bean (Jul 18, 2011)

So does one of her relatives still own the property? I'm not keen on the hippy drawings on the wall, they kind of ruin the place I think.


----------



## RiF (Jul 18, 2011)

Acebikerchick said:


> Photos and house are brill. The painted light is deffo a hippy thing, and did i notice an electrical lead going into the loft? Now what could that be for in a house full of hippies??? LOL Great great place.



LOL! I actually didn't notice that when I was there, might have to have a look in the loft next time I'm there  



waley_bean said:


> So does one of her relatives still own the property? I'm not keen on the hippy drawings on the wall, they kind of ruin the place I think.



The house is now owned by a friend of mine.
When walking into that room, it was pretty creppy seeing them


----------

